# Vaginal smell bad



## annie2 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was told recently my scent is really strong. It really hurt my feelings. What can I do about it. I am a very natural person and I am only looking for natural home options.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hm....vinegar douches may help.

But is strong a bad thing? Does your smell bother you? 

There's bad strong and good strong...i see no problem with good strong.

But yea, see a doc. I had a BAD SMELL and realized (TMI) that I forgot to remove a tampon. For a week. Yep. I will catch your vomit.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Hm....vinegar douches may help.
> 
> But is strong a bad thing? Does your smell bother you?
> 
> ...


That you for that public service appetite suppressant...



C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, the title itself isn't to appeasing. It's going to get messy in here!


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck with that!!! Heck, even I use my wife's summers eve feminine wipes down below. Mostly cause I learned from watching 5 gays one girl. One of the queers said "No one likes the taste of 'day old di**."

Thanks to that advice, my wife goes down there alot more.

My advice, USE PRODUCTS. They make the smell and taste a whole lot better.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> But yea, see a doc. I had a BAD SMELL and realized (TMI) that I forgot to remove a tampon. For a week. Yep. I will catch your vomit.


The thought of that will give me nightmares. LOL. Seriously, that would make me check everyday to be sure I hadn't lost one.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

This lists many natural "Home" remedies for you to try.
natural herbal remedies » Vaginal Odor


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Hm....vinegar douches may help.
> 
> But is strong a bad thing? Does your smell bother you?
> 
> ...


How the heck do you forget something like that for a week? Im a guy and I may not understand how everything works down there, but . . . Thats just gross.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> But yea, see a doc. I had a BAD SMELL and realized (TMI) that I forgot to remove a tampon. For a week. Yep. I will catch your vomit.


Ugh - that had to be awful!

But seriously, this is part of the reason I don't use tampons! My memory is spotty at best, and that is something that I always feared 

OP - I agree, there is strong good and strong bad and I would start with a vinegar douche and if it's a foul smelling odor, I would definitely go to the doctors.


----------



## annie2 (Apr 3, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL. It is so wonderful to have such support, understanding and advice. This is such a wonderful community


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

allisterfiend said:


> How the heck do you forget something like that for a week? Im a guy and I may not understand how everything works down there, but . . . Thats just gross.


I knew someone would post something like this  I'm not here to talk about why or how it happened, just that there are MANY reasons why a woman would have a horrible smell.

But I was young and you don't feel them up there. 

Yes, it's gross, but you clicked on the topic, which isn't pretty, is it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

allisterfiend said:


> How the heck do you forget something like that for a week? Im a guy and I may not understand how everything works down there, but . . . Thats just gross.


It's very possible. I know it sounds like the woman has to be really attention deficit, but I've known smart women who've had that happen. You put it on a low flow day. The tampon goes horizontal or the string wraps around the tampon so there's nothing "obvious" down there. Yeah, it's gross alright when you have to take it out, but stuff happens.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Ugh - that had to be awful!
> 
> But seriously, this is part of the reason I don't use tampons! My memory is spotty at best, and that is something that I always feared
> 
> OP - I agree, there is strong good and strong bad and I would start with a vinegar douche and if it's a foul smelling odor, I would definitely go to the doctors.


Yea, I can't use them anymore because of my issues.

That being said, OP, I would start out with what YOU think you smell like. Is it yeasty? Like beer or bread? Sour? because there's bad smell and good smell. Good smell doesn't make you cringe at yourself. Does it itch? Ache? So many reasons.

Yeast infection
PID
STDs

Do you wash daily? I don't mean to be insulting but that's something to look at. 

There was a time when men wanted their women to refrain from bathing so they could smell them down there


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> It's very possible. I know it sounds like the woman has to be really attention deficit, but I've known smart women who've had that happen. You put it on a low flow day. The tampon goes horizontal or the string wraps around the tampon so there's nothing "obvious" down there. Yeah, it's gross alright when you have to take it out, but stuff happens.


Right? 

I don't ask men how they could forget to put on a condom when they catch an STD. Shet happens. LUCKILY I didn't have to go to the doctor. that would have been bad LOL!
I was young and had a life. A single life that was fun! Way more things to think about other than if I took my tampon out. Geebus.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Not to be too unsympathetic but a good shower or bath right before never hurt. I personally like the taste of my wife "natural" (within reason). An hour or two of the natural pheromones will drive me nuts, but after a workout, not so much.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like you might have BV or Bacterial Vaginosis. Sorry, but the wise thing to do in go into your Doctor's and get it checked out.


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

My husband likes to go down on me a lot (and spontaneously too) so here are some things I do to makes sure I'm always 'fresh' and clean:

1. Rinse with warm water when you pee and after you've had sex

2. When I shower, I use baby soap (like Johnsons) there - be careful, though; even though it's baby soap, you DO NOT want to get soap right up there!

3. Do you shave / trim regularly? Also, if you have a fair amount of hair that you don't want to get rid of, you can use a baby shampoo to keep it clean.

4. Sometimes I put the tiniest amount of a perfume on the little strip of hair that I have down there (I'm not a fan of the 100% bald look!) He really enjoys this and he goes down on me multiple times in one session when i've done this.


One thing though - don't 'over wash' to compensate - it can make you sore and disturb the pH balance down there.

I understand that he may have hurt your feelings, but at least he cares enough about you (and wants to go down on you enough!) to tell you so that both of you can enjoy sex more 

I've heard of some people using honey/natural food products down there to mask the taste/smell, but we're not really into that. The only thing we've used from the kitchen is ice..


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I knew someone would post something like this  I'm not here to talk about why or how it happened, just that there are MANY reasons why a woman would have a horrible smell.
> 
> But I was young and you don't feel them up there.
> 
> Yes, it's gross, but you clicked on the topic, which isn't pretty, is it.


I gotta agree with Amy Farah Fowler, "Life would be so much easier (for you) if you had external plumbing.":lol:

I really need to get back to the "off topic" forums


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

but even men who have penis issues can't see WHY they have those issues. The tubes are still inside. I really don't get your point.

The OP smells bad, or so she's been told. There are many reasons this could happen.

Another reason is maybe the people aren't compatible. I swear, I've been with men who just have an odd body smell and I just could never get used to it. The men whom I had long relationships had pleasant smells (to me).


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe your partner is just one of those people with a sensitive nose. You know...the ones who think EVERYTHING stinks...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And eat yogurt daily. Helps sooo much in our vaginas and intestines.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If you can't get to a doc, there are tests you can buy at the drug store that are easy to use and will tell you if it's an infection. I have used them in my past when a doc just wasn't happening.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't douche until you are sure you do not have a bacterial infection. That is a mistake a lot of women make. It forces the bacteria further up and makes the infection much worse. You don't want to give yourself a case of PID. 

Once you are sure you don't have it, you can try the vinegar and water route.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

annie2 said:


> I was told recently my scent is really strong. It really hurt my feelings. What can I do about it. I am a very natural person and I am only looking for natural home options.


No home remedies with this one. Get yourself thoroughly checked out. My wife had a smell. Long story short she had an infection in her womb caused by her coil that required a hysterectomy. Don’t delay. Get it checked out.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> Don't douche until you are sure you do not have a bacterial infection. That is a mistake a lot of women make. It forces the bacteria further up and makes the infection much worse. You don't want to give yourself a case of PID.
> 
> Once you are sure you don't have it, you can try the vinegar and water route.


And I totally agree with you on this. I also want to add that douching every once in a while is fine. But, not all the time. Douching will flush out the GOOD bacteria growth that your supposed to have up there....

I know WAY too much about the v jay jay........


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I don't know if you will relate to this, because you _are_ a guy, and I've personally never had it happen, but it's kind of like popping a batch of cookies in the oven.
> 
> You go get busy doing something else, and before you know it your eyes are watering, the kitchen is full of black smoke, the fire alarm is going off, and you open the oven door to find twelve crispy discs you can use as hockey pucks.
> 
> ...


 Okay, not to be funny...well, sometimes I can't help it. BUT, if you try to put a replacement in, wouldn't you have some.....resistance?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

crossbar said:


> Okay, not to be funny...well, sometimes I can't help it. BUT, if you try to put a replacement in, wouldn't you have some.....resistance?



Are we talking cookies or Tampax? :rofl:

Don't EVER try to be funny with me. I can't stand people who crack jokes. They suk.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Are we talking cookies or Tampax? :rofl:
> 
> Don't EVER try to be funny with me. I can't stand people who crack jokes. They suk.


No seriously!! I mean, if I was a girl and I already had one up in there and forgot about it, well I'm sure you don't forget that your on your peroid. I would be like,

"Huh, I can't really get this thing too far up my....who-hah."

I think I would investigate as to why!


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess so, OH another thing that can cause a rank oder is swollen Bartholin Glands. Usually associated with a cyst. The symptoms are usually swollen labia, fever,a rank discharge and painful. 

But, if your not having the majority of these symptoms, then you probably don't have it.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> I've heard of some people using honey/natural food products down there to mask the taste/smell, but we're not really into that. The only thing we've used from the kitchen is ice..


Ice...good! Anything with sugar in it...bad! Sugar in the vajayjay can lead to a yeast infection, so it's best to stay away from things like honey and whipped cream.

OP, go to the gyno and make sure you don't have some kind of infection. Usually you have other symptoms if you have an infection - itching or burning or pain or discharge of some kind - but even if you have no symptoms, it's better to put your mind at ease and make sure.

After that, you really just need to stay clean - bathe regularly and wash up before sex. Perfumes and soaps and scents up there are not a good idea. Douching frequently is not a good idea, for the reasons stated above. 

Every woman has a scent. As long as you are clean and healthy, your scent is natural. Don't let this one comment make you start feeling self-conscious about your scent or make you feel like you have to do all kinds of things to change your scent.



> Another reason is maybe the people aren't compatible. I swear, I've been with men who just have an odd body smell and I just could never get used to it. The men whom I had long relationships had pleasant smells (to me).


THIS is SO true!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

crossbar said:


> Okay, not to be funny...well, sometimes I can't help it. BUT, if you try to put a replacement in, wouldn't you have some.....resistance?


Yup. However, it was my last tampon. period was light and I forgot I put it up there.

I was still having sex...but it had turned sideways up there and my bf wasn't exactly large...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

crossbar said:


> No seriously!! I mean, if I was a girl and I already had one up in there and forgot about it, well I'm sure you don't forget that your on your peroid. I would be like,
> 
> "Huh, I can't really get this thing too far up my....who-hah."
> 
> I think I would investigate as to why!


Again, i say, when it's your last one, you can forget when there are so many other things to worry about!! Like dates and beer and money and shopping. Again, I was young 

I don't use them anymore either. The chemicals on the cotton react with my uterus and cause MONSTEROUS cramps.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

If you've got a strong scent that is not caused by gynecological issues or hygiene issues, then consider dietary changes. Cut down on dairy, sugar, and bread. Be wary of asparagus and fish and cruciferous vegetables. If you know you're going to be engaging in oral sex (being the recipient), then for that day and much of the day before, drink natural pineapple juice; this is said to make women taste sweeter, but it may not work for all women. 

Additionally, check to see if your mucous membranes are compromised in some way (vitamins, allergies, supplements, dietary sensitivities) and remedy that situation; many times, decongestants can mess with the bodily fluids in ways one doesn't anticipate.

Here's another weird one. You may be leaving too much detergent residue on your underpants and it my be causing a funky imbalance down there. When you wash your undergarments, always give them one additional rinse because sometimes detergent is the culprit.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

norajane said:


> Ice...good! Anything with sugar in it...bad! Sugar in the vajayjay can lead to a yeast infection, so it's best to stay away from things like honey and whipped cream.
> 
> OP, go to the gyno and make sure you don't have some kind of infection. Usually you have other symptoms if you have an infection - itching or burning or pain or discharge of some kind - but even if you have no symptoms, it's better to put your mind at ease and make sure.
> 
> ...


PID (pelvic inflammatory disease) would not have itching or burning...just pelvic pain.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

annie2 said:


> I was told recently my scent is really strong. It really hurt my feelings. What can I do about it. I am a very natural person and I am only looking for natural home options.


I concur with the others that you should see a doc first to rule out any kind of infection.

Is this something that you also notice as well?

Otherwise, were you told this in conjunction with something sexual - such as your SO not wanting to perform oral sex because of it?

If there's nothing medically wrong, and you are hygienic, then it may just be your partner and not you - anything from them having an over-sensitive sense of smell to simply not wanting to be 'down there'.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

phantomfan said:


> Not to be too unsympathetic but a good shower or bath right before never hurt. I personally like the taste of my wife "natural" (within reason). An hour or two of the natural pheromones will drive me nuts, but after a workout, not so much.


I don't get to go there very often but never thought of a sweaty beaver.. hmm. May have to try that sometime.


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

Where do I go from here. . . In the last few posts, pineapple juice was mentioned. I gotta agree there. :smthumbup:

Stay away from coffee at least a few days before as that makes it taste bitter. (these go for both men and women)

And the shower before. . .also agree. I always take one before (usually alone) AND after with my wife. Its all about having enough respect to treat your wife with as much love and making every encounter as special as the first time.

On top of all that, men, eat a stalk of celery on thursday to prepare for the weekend. (this is a tip given by adult film star Peter North. You know why, and dont pretend you dont.) It works and is pretty impressive.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

allisterfiend said:


> Where do I go from here. . . In the last few posts, pineapple juice was mentioned. I gotta agree there. :smthumbup:
> 
> Stay away from coffee at least a few days before as that makes it taste bitter. (these go for both men and women)
> 
> ...


Do you shower daily?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Hm....vinegar douches may help.
> 
> But is strong a bad thing? Does your smell bother you?
> 
> ...


OMG, are you serious???? did the Dr. have to remove it?? I get paranoid with that sometimes "did I remove it".

Yep, that would smell. You made me sick that_girl.


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Do you shower daily?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can not live without showering when I get up in the morning or before I go to bed. Sometimes after working out in the yard or if I go to someones house or ride in a vehicle where the owner smokes or has a pet. I get home and immediately get out of my clothes, put them in the wash and jump in the shower. 

Its not uncommon for me to shower 3 times a day during the summer. If you think thats OCD, you should see where I have toothbrushes stashed.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Again, i say, when it's your last one, you can forget when there are so many other things to worry about!! Like dates and beer and money and shopping. Again, I was young


Don't they have a string on the end?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

After you insert it, the string can get wrapped around the tampon. Also, tampons aren't huge. Certain tampons such as those made for "light" days aren't that big at all.


----------



## piningwife (Apr 4, 2012)

@annie2, are you drinking enough water?
most of my problems "down there" are solved by increasing my water intake.
also, try wiping yourself clean with tissue every time you pee.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

If you mom never told you, always wipe front to back. This is important as you reduce the chance of transferring bad bacteria from you butt to your vagina.


----------



## Screenp2 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been with a many 'natural' girls in my days and they all had a richer smell than their clean as a whistle counterparts. 

All that hair and letting nature take it's course is more like a rotting corpse than a fun filled v-jay.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

I had the same issue once. I finally went to the dr and she said it was BV and gave me Flagyl. It worked like a dream. She also said not to douche.... at all. She suggested that I take probiotics every day to keep the good bacteria well fed. Its been about 3 years now and I have followed her orders exactly. No more issues at all. None. No more stinky kitty. 

Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ever hear the adage, "Necessity is the mother of invention"? It is very true. From early civilization and on through the industrial revolution, things were invented because people needed them.

horse & buggy to automobile
ice box to refrigerator
tools to work with
fire to cook with
the wheel
weaponry
toothpaste
deodorant and anti perspirant
jails
etc.
etc.
etc.
and douche

You like all natural, so here are some natural facts: It is natural that on occasion there arises the necessity for a woman to douche. No, it does not have to be anything store-bought, as water does the job just fine, and water also is natural. If you don't like tap water (city treated), then buy distilled water. Or, yo can distill water yourself by leaving it out for 24 hours so the chlorine evaporates and then boiling the water. You don't have to douche often, just once a month after each menstrual will be enough. If it is not enough, then nothing natural from the earth can help you because you need to see a doctor.

You might also consider changing your bath soap/liquid/gel/glycerin or whatever product you use. Even something natural can cause odor, can cause you to produce body odor, or is useless at cleaning well enough to remove the odor. Not all things natural are good for every purpose, and not all work well enough for any purpose. You might like it because it's natural, but that doesn't mean it cleans your body. Even if it does, it still may not work to wash away any odor. And the fact is, not all things made to clean are also effective on odors. Tide and other laundry detergents come to mind, and those include the natural ones that I have tried over the years. It takes hours of soaking for some odors to wash away. Underarm odor and my grandson's peepee pants come to mind. I noticed when Summer's Eve Feminine Wash came out many years ago, I tried it one morning and couldn't believe what I smelled like a few hours later. I could not imagine something supposedly made for the purpose of washing down there actually caused odor down there. I smelled like I REEEEALLY needed to take a bath as if I had not washed for days or something. Never used that stuff again and stuck with my good ole Dove I used for years. I also noticed that Castile liquid (natural) does nothing for odor even though I think I feel clean.



crossbar said:


> Okay, not to be funny...well, sometimes I can't help it. BUT, if you try to put a replacement in, wouldn't you have some.....resistance?





crossbar said:


> No seriously!! I mean, if I was a girl and I already had one up in there and forgot about it, well I'm sure you don't forget that your on your peroid. I would be like,
> 
> "Huh, I can't really get this thing too far up my....who-hah."
> 
> I think I would investigate as to why!


Just really curious to know if all or any of the other men thought like this. Is it so hard to think it through far enough to realize she obviously didn't need a "replacement" for 365 days a year, or however many days or weeks before she discovered the lost tampon. Was it like the other guys, or just crossbar, to never imagine there came the day/the time/the hour that she DIDN'T need a replacement and that happened to be the day she forgot about the last one? Or, did he really imagine she lives her entire life in constant need of a "replacement" tampon? The intent was to criticize her with an awfully stupid and limited thought process.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Douching has been proven to do more harm than good.

Douching fact sheet | womenshealth.gov 

The PH balance of the vagina is disrupted by douching, which causes infections. I am a little surprised that some women still think that douching is healthy. :scratchhead:

I have found that using baby wipes after washroom visits helps me feel clean throughout the day. If a woman has a smelly or itchy vagina, she needs to see a doctor. I had my first yeast infection nearly five years ago. Even though I thought the itching and odor was yeast, I needed to have that confirmed by a doctor. Diflucan helped as well as OTC creams.

Don't treat your condition at home. It could be anything and using home remedies could worsen the smell.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

allisterfiend said:


> Where do I go from here. . . In the last few posts, pineapple juice was mentioned. I gotta agree there. :smthumbup:
> 
> Stay away from coffee at least a few days before as that makes it taste bitter. (these go for both men and women)
> 
> ...


Why does celery work?


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

LemonLime said:


> Why does celery work?


I have no Idea why it works. Its more about male ejaculation and the quantity. You would have to lower your cinematic standards and watch some Peter North videos to understand.


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Supposedly it helps the amount and quality of ejaculate. I've read the guy eats enough celery to make the world's largest tuna salad.
> 
> I DETEST celery. It's like eating a crunchy twig with hair. A lunar moth would taste better.
> 
> A reasonable amount of ejaculate is fine. If I want a mouth full of soup I'll contact Campbells.


Just as long as you have a mouthfull. (Eh. . .Im sick. . .I need help)


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Annie have you tried anything?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Supposedly it helps the amount and quality of ejaculate. I've read the guy eats enough celery to make the world's largest tuna salad.
> 
> I DETEST celery. It's like eating a crunchy twig with hair. A lunar moth would taste better.
> 
> A reasonable amount of ejaculate is fine. If I want a mouth full of soup I'll contact Campbells.


LOL

but i dont mind a little hair once in a while


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

anyone know of a site with things a guy can eat to make his cum taste better?


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel like road kill today


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> I feel like road kill today


i ate roadkill today...
but i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

when did Cookies become a code word for our pussies?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> when did Cookies become a code word for our pussies?


anything good is code word for that


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

My hubby went out paint balling with the guys and came home smelling worse than anything a women could ever produce. Im not sure what he did, but it will take a few days to get that smell off him.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> My hubby went out paint balling with the guys and came home smelling worse than anything a women could ever produce. Im not sure what he did, but it will take a few days to get that smell off him.


lol


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> It's very possible. I know it sounds like the woman has to be really attention deficit, but I've known smart women who've had that happen. You put it on a low flow day. The tampon goes horizontal or the string wraps around the tampon so there's nothing "obvious" down there. Yeah, it's gross alright when you have to take it out, but stuff happens.


This is why I have never used tampons... to many things could go wrong.... at least with a pad your reminded everytime you take a piss.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> If you mom never told you, always wipe front to back. This is important as you reduce the chance of transferring bad bacteria from you butt to your vagina.


I had to keep reminding my husband of this when we first had our daughter... Yes he helped changed the diapers...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

smells like a fish market in here!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> smells like a fish market in here!


:lol::rofl:


----------



## photomom (May 1, 2012)

A tip I learned working in nursing homes... shaving cream. Takes the funk and BO right out. Works on stinky armpits too.


----------



## EALR (Apr 30, 2012)

Don`t douche for gods sakes!!! Go to your doctor! If you all of a sudden have a smell you never had before maybe you have an infection of some kind, and if you douche you could make things worse. Don`t ever put your sexual health at risk EVER.


----------



## Darkflower (Dec 2, 2011)

Lest my post read like SPAM, I'll let the OP contact me via PM if she would like to know the name of a supplement I take. 

It's derived from chlorophyll. It's food-grade and all natural, with no GMO's. I believe it was originally formulated to keep pit stink under control in tropical/humid climates (the product headquarters is in Hawaii), but anecdotal evidence/customer testimonials on the website suggest that people who had seemingly intractable problems with halitosis found their problems solved, and most report that an unexpected side effect is that they have no foot odor, and a noticeably fresher smell down below. 

I eat a vegetable-based diet and drink lots of water, which I can testify has a positive effect on all of the above as well, but since starting to take this supplement, I notice that "everything's coming up roses".

I will say that I don't take the suggested dose, which is one tablet before bed and one upon waking, because just one tablet has 200% of the daily allowance of Copper. I take one every two or three days. I still noticed a difference in only a week or so.

YMMV, check with your doctor to rule out other causes, think about dietary changes, use your best judgement, and all of that. But, you know, worth looking into.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Gotta love all natural solutions.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

cleaning should never be over looked.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

ok I'm a nooby, what is good strong smell?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

don't know if anyone has said this already but there's a difference between strong scent and stinky scent. 

Stinky scent means there's an issue that should be addressed by a doctor OR you need to change your diet,drink more water too.

Strong scent is different.Other than staying away from red meat and eating lots of leafy green veggies and drinking lots of water i don't know what else you can do to make your natural scent more "mild".
my boyfriend seems to crave my natural scent and actually gets frustrated when all he can smell is soap down there.My ex husband was the same way.
some guys adore the smell of coochie and some don't. doesn't mean there's something wrong with your scent if you happen to have one of the men who doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

well put norajane


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

not sure what all the fuss is about on this post. I like the smell.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

What about women who do not save their shave pits


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Hm....vinegar douches may help.
> 
> But is strong a bad thing? Does your smell bother you?
> 
> ...


I was alright with the first two lines.

Then I read the third line all the way to the end.....and the people in Starbucks are wondering why I just burst out laughing. Gross topic, agreed. Hilarious ending to your post! Thanks for brightening a rather lousy day!


----------



## cutegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey there, try to look for alternative hygiene that are pure organic there are plenty of natural remedies and you can do research for more information...


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

baby oil is really good for moisturaizing. watch your diet. they say pinapple is really god for odor down there! your odor could be coming from you other half (when he drops a load off in you) it lingers. you could be having come yeast going on. some people produce it more than others.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

This summer heat and humidly has been a challenge for me down there this year.


----------



## Stephanie.Jackson (Jun 22, 2012)

Just wanted to share something...
I have some issue (doctors never found anything, but it started as soon as I started birth control pills 5 years ago and never stopped) and I looked high and low for something to maybe fix what was going on. And I found this in May and it was the best thing to ever happen to me. Supposedly it also helps with chronic BV and Yeast infections as well. Just make sure you keep it in the fridge. I insert it down there instead of orally because I've heard (and noticed) that when you take it orally, your digestive tract absorbs alot of it. I take a box cutter blade and make little slices into the capsule and woop it goes lol.

The only downside (get ready) is after several hours, it gets a little gritty down there from the capsule dissolving and if you have sex at that time, it feels ODD. Like you have a sandy crotch lol. I've planned sex around the pill. So if you have morning sex, take the pill in the afternoon. Nighttime sex = morning pill.

Ultimate Flora Vaginal Support Probiotic | 50 Billion


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like a yeast infection. Ive had my share of swapping yeast infections, im a male and not circumcised but the best and most sure way is to eat and use yogurt during sex, works great, also coconut oil is anti fungal and not water soluble so it makes for a good lubricant. Cleanse yourself, parasites, candidiasis etc dont let you rebuild a stable probiotic state then you can also orally take apple cider vinegar and oil of oregano. Dont use the oregano besides for oral intake. Diluted apple cider during the action also helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bkaydezz said:


> (when he drops a load off in you)


how romantic lol


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> how romantic lol


VERY!!!:rofl:

:smthumbup:


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

EALR said:


> Don`t douche for gods sakes!!! Go to your doctor! If you all of a sudden have a smell you never had before maybe you have an infection of some kind, and if you douche you could make things worse. Don`t ever put your sexual health at risk EVER.


Relax, if its a yeast infection the doctor may just prescribe diflucan or some antifungal cream like monistat OTC which wont fully cure the problem and possibly cause the infection to develop a resistance. The thing about these little yeastie beasties is that they cannot resist natural raw apple cider vinegar, you can find it at your market or gnc, not walmart, a brand name i use is called Braggs, yellow label. The problem is that the ph level in the vagina is destabalized by the infection. Curing it is not simple with just topical uses, you need to eat healthier, more probiotics, less unhealthy sugars. Drink plenty of water, youll feel fatigued or dizzy, a by product of killing yeast is alcohol. Yeast infections can hit the blood stream too. Consume plenty vit c, garlicrlic, oil of oregano, apple cider vinegar, yogurt or buy a probiotic supplement keep it out for good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

